# Single Head Machine Sources



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Greetings All,

I have a very nice sublimation and T-shirt customer in the Caribbean who would like to do some embroidered hats for her students.

We do not carry this type of equipment and I would like to give her better suggestions than just a list of sources.

I'm seeking any suggestions on one or two head equipment (and contact information) from members that have used the equipment that they suggest.

Because anything that she gets cost a fortune to import, dependability is the key issue.

Any other suggestions about supplies, suitable caps, etc., would also be welcome.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 21, 2007)

Jack, If your customer intends to continue embroidering as extra income, or do a volumn business, I would suggest commercial. I have the Amaya machine and do commercial embroidery. If she only embroiders occasionaly, there are some nice home machines that will do hats and have 6 needles. Brother, Melco, SWF, etc.
Much cheaper to start and ship. 
Lefty


----------



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello "Lefty" you may be just the guy I am looking for...for an honest opinion. I presently own a 2004 SWF 15 needle machine, and my business is growing so I am looking to purchase another machine, I am literally hours away from signing a check for a new 2008 Amaya XT 16 needle machine and I happen to see your post here and you mentioned that you own an Amaya and apparently you may also own an SWF machine according to your web-site I saw a pic of one there. How do you like your Amaya..? I probably do 80% hats and 20% flats in our business, we do alot more hats than anything and I want to make sure this machine will do the job as good or better than my SWF does.
I like the Amaya for several reasons one being the smaller footprint of the machine since we are a home based business we don`t want to make room for another big machine like the swf.
Please give me your honest opinion about the Amaya.

Thanks again....Kevin


----------



## Lefty (Nov 21, 2007)

Kevin, I already visited with you on the Amaya Users Group as JO


----------



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

hahahha...well you can`t blame me for trying to get all the opinions that I can before I lay down the $$$$.....I had actually wrote down your phone number as was gonna give you a call this evening to see what your opinion was on the different machines.....guess I already had it and didn`t even realize it...hhahahaha
Thanks alot...I really appreciate it...Kevin Graham


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I have had a Tajima Neo for 5 years. It had one tech repair in its fourth year but other then that it has been very reliable. It's is great with caps. Tajima & I think Braudan are know for being the best with caps. 

n this situation I would want to purchase from a company that can supply good tech support through email if using a toll free number isn't an option.

Good & more difficult cap styles vary. My least favorite are those with buckram that don't fit the frame. Most unconstructed styles can be dealt with by hooping tightly & securing with binder clips.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

We purchased a couple of amayas a few years back. 1 tech call in 3 years. Very reliable. I think a couple of the main features we like about them is you can sew 2 different jobs on each machine. If a thread breaks, both heads dont stop. We recently upgraded with some new heads to add on to.

I dont think you will hear to many people talk bad about the amaya.


----------



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

To be perfectly honest with you, I am getting about 50/50 on the Amaya Users web-site on their opinion of the machine....I asked for an honest opinion on what they thought of the machine doing hats...so based on that I think I will go ahead with the SWF , I think the Amaya machine is a terrific piece of machinery, but I don`t think it is the "workhorse" that the SWf has been for me over the years.
Thanks alot for your reply...Kevin Graham


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Any of the major brands should work. The one thing that someone getting into this biz needs to learn is machine repair and maintenance. Our requirement was that the vendor was close by. Aside from that, I have done some repair on our machine after a few errors on my part that caused a break down. 

Also, keep spare parts for all the major consumables such as hooks, bobbin casings, presser feet, etc. 

We use SWF and I think that going with SWF, Tajima, Toyota, or Melco are all fine. We just saw the 1500spm SWF yesterday at Mesa and holy cow does it do nice work. The thing screams at 1500spm! The finished work is outstanding also. Perfect sewouts on a variety of designs.


----------



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

Just signed and faxed back a quote for a new SWF Dual head machine yesterday evening, I am expecting delivery next week. Service was also an issue for me as well, since we already own a standard 15 needle SWF machine, our tech is just about 2 hours away in Ohio.
Thanks..Kevin


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

I dont have any experience with the SWF, i hope it works well for you. And i by no means work for amaya, but one of the other facts we chose the Melco's were the portability. We are going to take them on the road in our new concession trailer. The weigh less than 200 lbs. and wheel very easily. I can also pull them out and into the shop is a decent size job comes in.


----------



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh yea thats a good option if your into that kind of thing, for us we just want to keep out machines at home and keep them humming.We worked a couple of shows....got lots of promises but no orders.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

its a great option for us. We specialize in sports leagues, not fairs and such.
ITs a great 1 day money event. We average about $3-4 grand a day.
And thats for a league with about 200 kids.
Now we are planning on doing names , etc right on the spot.
And some orders we will take right back to the shop.
I plan on setting 1 head up for flats and 1 for caps.


----------



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW, that makes me want to give one of those a try...hahaha...do you bring stock designs for them to choose from, and stock text for them to choose from..?


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thats the good thing about doing leagues. You have a target market. the league logo, and name on sleeve.
We are going to offer emb sweats (hood and crew) and a heat pressed tee. We are also going to carry some "stock transefers" geared toward the sport we are at. (basball transfer for baseball etc,). Ones like baseball MOM or basball dad, that sort of thing.
If you can keep the embroidery machine going it generates interest. And i have heard that people will pay a little more if its done on the spot. Not to mention you dont have to tie up your shop for a day completing all the orders you get. ITs done on the spot.
We do alot of sporting events but the trailer will be new. 
Mostly go there with merch already done and sell and take customized orders. And with that we do really well.
Now theres really no risk because 90% is done on the spot..
We chose a carmate becasue they offer the best warrenty. lifetime roof and floor. And it seemed their trailers were built the best.

And most importantly (in my area), as bad as the economy is, Mom will always buy Johnny a league sweatshirt or tee.


----------



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

You know thats true even here in south eastern Indiana my day job (cnc machinist) has not been good at all, but we are so busy with the embrodery.
People seem to have money to spend on that kind of stuff even when times are tough....which is good for us..!!!
We only have one other embroider close to us and he is all sports oriented and school oriented, we don`t even try to compete with him on the school stuff, we did a little and didn`t make that much money cause you have to try and beat his prices....so we go after all the businesses in town and have done well in that area.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Funny, my old man is a cnc machinist as well. ( wire edm 's).
He wants out of that and into our business.

As far as the next guy, i found out 1 thing about business. Price trumps loyalty. Bottom line.
IF you go out and beat his prices on a few jobs, you'll get the work. and then more and more your business will grow.
Business is about competition. Be better at it than him or give a more unique product, or niche.


----------

